# "Never feed your pet..."? What do you think?



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all,
A couple of Sundays ago in the "Parade" magazine section of the Sunday paper there was an article about pet food. A box in the corner of the article provided this list:

(quoted)
Never feed your pet...
1. Alcohol
2. Apple cores
3. Avocado
4. Bones
5. Caffeine
6. Cheese
7. Chocolate
8. Dough
9. Fat
10. Garlic
11. Grapes
12. Ham
13. Liver
14. Milk
15. Moldy foods
16. Mushrooms
17. Onions
18. Potato peels
19. Raisins
20. Tuna
~ ~ ~

Well, several of these are "duh." But a couple of them surprise me. I thought little bits of cheese, for example, are a good treat. And liver? Isn't that a regular ingredient in some dog foods? Also I got a recipe recently for special homemade dog treats made with liver as one ingredient. No go?

What do you think?
Yvonne


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yvonne, yes it can be a little confusing when you see something like liver on this list! I don't see why it would be dangerous. I just gave the boys a tiny bit of ham this a.m. and they gobbled it all up. I would think it's not good because it can be quite salty, but I'm not sure about whether it's actually dangerous! Does anyone here really know for sure? And why?

Thanks for the list, Yvonne. 

BTW - great avatar, Yvonne!! What a cutie!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

I too saw that article meant to keep it and then couldn't find it. Thanks so much for posting it. I agree while some things are a no-brainer there are a few items on the list that really surprised me too.

Patti.............


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know why cheese, liver or tuna would be on the list. I wonder if it is an issue of quantity or certain types.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think some of those things are okay...in moderation. Many people feed their pets cheese, or even buy commercial products that contain cheese. Tuna, I think would go the same for pets as people, TOO much would mean high levels of mercury, but a little here and there, not a problem (except for Gucci, she throws up canned fish ) Ham, well, it has alot of nitrates and salt, and they say most dogs can just expel excess salt, unlike humans that retain it, but if the dog has any liver, heart or kidney problems, they need to be on a sodium restricted diet, usually under the guidance of a vet. Gucci doesn't like ham, so that one is easy. lol

Potato peels are dangerous if they are green or have "sprouts" on them, because of a certain toxin that develops, if the peels have no green or sprouts, they are fine... But I guess they would rather just say "potato peels" than explain why, which I guess is better than the last list that listed "potatos" as being bad.

Avocados, are mixed. Some people feed them, some don't. There is an ongoing debate about them over at the K9Kitchen group.

I use a little garlic in Gucci's diet, and she is fine. She prefers parsley or cilantro leaves, but sometimes I don't have those in the fridge and want to add a little flavor, plus...I read it keeps the fleas, ticks and mosquitos away. But again, too much of it is controversial.


Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Tuna, I think would go the same for pets as people, TOO much would mean high levels of mercury, but a little here and there, not a problem


 Yes, that is possibly why, but it doesn't list shark, swordfish, mackeral, escolar or orange roughy? All of those predatory fish are problems when it comes to mercury. We have orange roughy here a lot too.

Part of the problem with these lists is that they don't give the "why" behind the items. It leaves people confused and questioning everything they do give to their dogs. Heck, there are a lot of food shows for people that do the same thing. My husband loves olives and the show was all about olives, and then says, "But we all know olives aren't good for you" and continues on to say that they are beneficial. There is nothing more frustrating like creating more confusion.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good point!

I suppose they just assume that people wouldn't feed their pets orange roughy or shark? 

I mean, who comes up with these lists? A nutritionist? An excecutive for Purina? A column writer?

Personally, I would rather give Gucci a bite of avocado than I would a cheeto, lol.......but gosh, there is SO much contradicting information out there (and opinions) that it is really hard to sift through what is fact, and what is opinion/fiction. It seems like very few things are 'agreed' upon regarding nutrition for pets. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., Kara, cut it out with the food. I'm craving guacamole and chips now!!! UGH !


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That list is quite interesting, some of them are a no brainer, but would like to know the reasoning behind Liver (used at dog show as bait, in canned foods), Tuna, Cheese, garlic (used for years for flea control), apple core.

Do you have the article and their source?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am also very surprised at some of those foods listed as Kubrick loves liver, cheese and tuna! I would hate to cut all of those out of his food repertoire... I do think that there is so much conflicting evidence out there that it's easy to get caught up on listing pretty much everything as bad.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MAN!! My favorite - Guacamole & chips! and a Corona with lime!:biggrin1:


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi: We give Brody our apple cores all the time. He can smell them across the whenever someone is eating one. We even have pictures of him at about 10 weeks old, we took him apple picking and he was having fun nibbling. Guess I better research this....he won't be happy at all if we discontinue this fave treat. Joyce (Brody's our labbie - our Hav is on the way!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joyce, I've actually heard from several sources, including my vet, that apple cores are a big no-no due to the seeds being poisonous to dogs. The list posted above does have some weird items, but I don't think that apple cores are a good thing to give to your dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Apple seeds are a natural source of (Amygdalin) cyanide, and if too much is ingested, it could do major harm, because there is no way to reverse cyanide poisoning.

Other fruit pits contain cyanide, peaches, apricots, and cherries. I am not sure about the others.

I checked snopes, and it said this was "true", but it wouldn't let me copy and paste the article.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Instead of the core, why not just give him apple? My guys line up when my DH is eating an apple, and he will break off a piece (sometimes) for each one & they are in heaven.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, is that the menu for Oct. 14? I'm letting Mom drive this time, so I can have the Coronas.:biggrin1:


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

*More about that "Parade" article*

So I went looking for more info about that "never feed your pet..." list, and found this:
http://www.parade.com/pets/ten-terrific-treats.html
... recipes for treats that use some of the forbidden foods as ingredients!
:frusty: 
e.g. milk, cheese...

Also, if you scroll down you'll see a number of reader-posted comments questioning the "never feed your pet..." list.

Also found the original article with the same list I posted, which is available online here:
http://www.parade.com/articles/editions/2007/edition_09-02-2007/Feed_Pets

I know already that there will be disagreement with the advice "stick with store bought"! And I see that there are dozens of comments posted at the end of the article questioning the advice given.

I guess the bottom line is take it with a grain of salt and use one's own best judgment. As always. But it's good to read the wisdom posted here.

Gratefully,
Yvonne
(Also thanks, Marj, for noticing the relatively newly posted avatar; that's my sweet rascal Bounder.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle, Mom had Mojitos - you want Corona's - I got em!!!! I still have not planned a menu yet.


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay - no more apple cores!! I love this site...to think I could be harming my little sweetie unintentionally. He gets no human food at all - just those - and to think they are harmful! I feel badly but can't do anything about the past....just need to stop giving them now. Thanks so much. Joyce


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Joyce, I'm sure they would love slices of apple  I just dehydrated some yesterday. I do include apples in her diet, just not the cores/seeds. I knew they were toxic, but not the exact toxin until today  We all have room to learn...

Gucci won't touch the bananas, but she loves the dried apples and peaches.

Also, blueberries are a big hit here, with everyone...and they are full of antioxidants. 

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I know another dog that loved apple cores - she was a cocker spaniel and lived to a ripe old age. With pits and seeds, I can understand that what is inside them is toxic, but what if the pit/seed passes through the dog's system intact? Then, are the toxic ingredients not absorbed?

Lincoln used to eat whole plums from our tree...they are tiny Japanese plums (the size of cherries). They'd fall to the ground with a *thunk* and he'd race over there and gobble them up when he was a puppy. But the dogs don't have access to that part of the yard anymore because it isn't a pretty sight (at the other end) when they eat a lot of plums....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*FYI*

_I just got the following email---_

Subject: Fwd: FW: Dog Owners...PLEASE READ!!!

Hi...I am sending this on to all the dog owners I know, in fact I'm sending it to everyone because I don't know whether you have a dog or not.....you may wish to do the same This checks out on snopes. 
Written by:
Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville , Ohio

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday. He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.

I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure but hadn't seen any formal paper on the
subject. We had her bring the dog in immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but.... Anyway, we contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and they said to give I V fluids at 1 1/2 times maintenance and watch the kidney values for the next 48-72 hours.

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less than 27) and creatinine over 5 ( 1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter and started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was over 40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids. At th e point I felt the dog was in acute
renal failure and sent him on to MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as overnight care.

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have continued to increase daily He produced urine when given lasix as a diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to 220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to 
euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins
as treats including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate concern.

Even if you don't have a dog, you might have friends who do. This is worth passing on to them.

Confirmation from Snopes about the above...

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I posted the same email several weeks ago, a friend sent it to me.


----------

